

Ask HN: Who wants to learn JavaScript? - christiansmith

After helping my cofounder get started with programming, I've been thinking it might be fun to help other startup-minded folks learn too. Are there any designers/entrepreneurs reading HN who want to learn JavaScript from scratch?<p>Next Saturday, February 23, starting at 9am PST, I'll be giving a free 4+ hour JavaScript workshop online. We'll start from the absolute beginning and build up to the hard stuff. You can use what you learn anywhere JavaScript runs, from web browsers, to servers, mobile devices and even some databases.<p>Why not just make screencasts? Because I want to experience those "ah-ha!" moments with you, when you first grasp each difficult concept. That's at least half the fun.<p>This will be limited to 5 people, to keep it conversational. If you're interested, send me an email (see profile) describing why you want to learn JavaScript and your current level of experience. This workshop is absolutely free. All I ask in return is that you give me honest feedback about the course material, the medium, and my delivery.<p>Thanks HN!
======
christiansmith
Thanks everyone for your interest! The class is filled and overflowing at the
moment, but there will be a next time.

If you're still interested, send me an email (see profile) describing why you
want to learn JavaScript and your current level of experience. You'll be the
first to know about the next event.

------
clockwork_189
Oh this is pretty nice of you. Unfortunately I have that timeframe booked for
me, but I do wish you best of luck. Any chance you can make a recording and
put it up and share the link with us when you are done?

~~~
christiansmith
I'll give it some thought. Thanks!

------
ameyyc
I know basics of Javascript, but really want to take it to another level now.
So thanks for offering this training, I'm interested, please send me the
joining link.

------
charliechalk
I'd really love to but already have plans :( I'm definitely interested in a
different time though!

~~~
christiansmith
Send me an email. If I do this again I'll let you know.

------
BrewerOnRails
This is one of those times where I hate my job. I work every single Saturday.
:(

~~~
christiansmith
If there's enough interest in a different time, I'd think about doing it again
on a weekday evening.

------
christiansmith
Hopefully I've replied to everyone who emailed. So sorry if I missed anyone.

------
alok-g
I would. My email is there in my profile. Thanks so much.

~~~
christiansmith
Great! I'll be in touch soon with the details!

------
sand_9999
I can make it next sat. Send me the link for webinar.

------
simonsimon
Yes. Me please. Simon

------
Fenghua
Oh,I'm late

